# Gospel Presentations



## Reformedfellow (Apr 10, 2013)

Sermons, written or audio.


----------



## KMK (Apr 10, 2013)

Reformedfellow said:


> I am in need of some links to sermons, written or audio, which one would most recommend that faithfully, biblically, thoroughly, and powerfully lays out in plain terms the Gospel presentation.
> 
> Feel free to list off any sermons which you recall as powerful and convicting presentations of the Gospel.
> 
> This OP is now in the hands of any angry PB member.



How about the many sermons of Henry Mahan: Henry Mahan Sermons - SermonAudio.com


----------



## JM (Apr 10, 2013)

Don Fortner


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2013)

All of Grace by Spurgeon. It's really a book, but it's readable in one sitting.


----------



## LeeD (Apr 10, 2013)

Paul Washer


----------



## LeeD (Apr 10, 2013)

The Cross of Christ - Part 1 - SermonAudio.com

The Cross of Christ - Part 2 - SermonAudio.com

The Cross of Christ - Part 3 - SermonAudio.com


----------



## Fly Caster (Apr 10, 2013)

A Snake on a Pole- Joe Morecraft


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 10, 2013)

A Biblical Understanding of Conversion Part 1 of 8 - YouTube 

This is a YouTube of a seminar on conversion in 8 parts. I apologize for posting right now because I am not angry.


----------



## KMK (Apr 10, 2013)

Reformedfellow said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions guys. *But I am looking for specific sermons, written, or audio that show a clear and convicting gospel presentation. *Not a list of preachers. Particular sermons. (Hence my pun on Edwards there at the end of the OP).
> Thankyou!



Any and all sermons by Henry Mahan will include clear gospel presentations.


----------



## KMK (Apr 10, 2013)

Reformedfellow said:


> Like a tract that simply outlines creation, fall, redemption, salvation-



Sounds like you are looking for the Shorter Catechism!


----------



## JM (Apr 10, 2013)

KMK said:


> Any and all sermons by Henry Mahan will include clear gospel presentations.



Yes indeed. I will say Don Fortner does the same.


----------



## JM (Apr 11, 2013)

A specific sermon in outline form: http://www.donfortner.com/sermon_notes/45_romans/rom 01v01-07 16-17 The Gospel Defined 1401.htm


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 11, 2013)

Frances Schaeffer's book, He is _There and He is Not Silent_. Worked for me 

You might be encountering a general reluctance toward "a gospel presentation" as opposed to solidly preaching the God who is to be glorified and all aspects of His word. I can almost guarantee that the original hearers of _Sinner in the Hands of an Angry God_ knew about the fall and history of redemption. Mr. Edwards was preaching to a church and trying to show people the danger of a presumptuous faith. In this, Sinners is not unlike the preaching of the prophets.


----------



## ThyWord IsTruth (Apr 12, 2013)

Here you go 12 minute clear and concise gospel message by Paul Washer: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXOWyjB7d24&sns=em


----------



## JM (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm from and continue to live in Chatham. (It is located between London and Windsor.)

Nice to meet you.


----------



## GoodTreeMinistries.com (Apr 29, 2013)

Here are some I recommend:
The Glorious Gospel - Charles Spurgeon - YouTube
What is the True Saving Gospel of God? - Paul Washer - YouTube
The Best News You Ever Heard (Jim McClarty) - YouTube
A Gospel Worth Proclaiming - Dr. Steven J. Lawson - YouTube
How Can We Witness if We don't know What the Gospel is? - SermonAudio.com
Saved By Grace Through Faith - SermonAudio.com
Warning to Professing Christians - SermonAudio.com
Shocking Youth Message Stuns Hearers, So Shocking the Preacher Was Never Invited Back - SermonAudio.com
What Is The Gospel - Voddie Baucham - YouTube
It Will Cost You Everything - SermonAudio.com 
Some of the ones above are good too. I like Henry Mahan, Paul Washer, and Don Fortner on how they present the gospel. You can here them with many others on 
Gospel Sermons - SermonAudio.com


----------

